# Air bubbles in your chest/throat



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

does anyone else get this? It's been waking me up at night, sometimes I have it all day. I've been getting them for less than a month now.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

Yup I have had that happen lots of times over the years.......its brutal and scary


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

Could be acid reflux I imagine. My bf gets that and I've had it a few times, prevacid or similar medications can help, if you drink carbonated beverages don't! Also don't eat right before bed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's like gas, too.
Find out if something you are eating is causing this.

Take Pepto Bismol (bismuth). It should get rid of the air that way.


----------

